# Just curious.



## Tabitha.b89 (Feb 12, 2019)

Do you guys use up your whole soap bar before picking out a new one from your stash? Or do you switch it up before finishing? It’s killing me! I want to try one of my newly cured bars so badly, but I still have a little bit of my last bar in the shower. I know it’s good if a bar lasts a long time, but it feels like it takes forever when you have something to look forward to. 
Is this a newbie soaper problem? It’s just all so exciting!


----------



## Micchi (Feb 12, 2019)

I usually use the smaller end pieces so that I can get to a new soap faster, LOL. Other people get the benefit of the whole bar.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 12, 2019)

I feel obligated to rotate the soaps (they have to dry between uses after all ).

I have 2 in use in my bathroom and about 5 or 6 in reserve (let me see ... a tester on the window sill in the sun, the same on a tray in the shade, another soap that is very mild, a salt bar, two soleseifes, a soap I don't like that I really should toss but haven't yet, two little stubs and the other peoples soaps lol).

And that's the tidy version (I'm trying to cut down ).


----------



## Cellador (Feb 12, 2019)

One soap at a time?! I couldn't imagine! 
I have 5 soaps in the shower at the moment. That does not include all my various (handmade) body washes or foaming scrubs.


----------



## mommycarlson (Feb 12, 2019)

What Cellador said!  We have sometimes up to 6 bars in the shower at one time, we also have a bar of soap at each sink in the house


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 12, 2019)

mommycarlson said:


> What Cellador said!  We have sometimes up to 6 bars in the shower at one time, we also have a bar of soap at each sink in the house


That’s us too!!  Why settle for just one? I sometimes use more than one during a single wash/shower experience. I compare lather, scent,feel. My own little consumer report - right in the shower. Ha!


----------



## Susie (Feb 12, 2019)

It depends on where I am in the soapmaking process.  Right now I have well cured soaps and some still curing.  I am only using one right now.  When those new soaps get cured, however, I will have as many as 8 end pieces floating around the shower.  My shower caddy and soap holder only hold 8, so if I am happy with one, I will rotate it out and bring in a new one.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 12, 2019)

I kinda figured I had to many bars in the shower when my suctioned soap dish kept falling down (well one of them any way, I had bought another one and was thinking I should get one more  ) I am outa control aaaaaaaaaaargh---but super clean


----------



## lsg (Feb 12, 2019)

I am one who uses end pieces and scraps first.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 12, 2019)

I am Ditto to @SaltedFig , one of someone else soap, 2 salt bars (just because I wanted to even out the top of the rack lol ) 2 scented soaps and 1 trial of a new non-scented gentle soap that is a few weeks old.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 12, 2019)

I keep 1 salt bar and 1 non-salt bar in the shower. The non salt bar is usually Dragon's Blood. Kitchen sink is a different matter, I have a bowl with a wood soap deck on the bottom and have 5 or 6 bars in the bowl.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 12, 2019)

I have only one or two in the shower at a time - that's all my little corner shelf will hold. But in the bathroom closet, I have a box of probably a dozen. I use a soap for a few days, then switch it for something else once it has dried. Hubby also has a box in the closet, but he's boring. He uses a soap until it is literally a crumb before getting a new one.


----------



## Susie (Feb 12, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I have only one or two in the shower at a time - that's all my little corner shelf will hold. But in the bathroom closet, I have a box of probably a dozen. I use a soap for a few days, then switch it for something else once it has dried. Hubby also has a box in the closet, but he's boring. He uses a soap until it is literally a crumb before getting a new one.



I steal my hubby's soap and put the one I want him to try in its place.


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2019)

I practice soap monogamy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 12, 2019)

I keep 2-3 in the shower. I like to switch it up.


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 12, 2019)

Dean said:


> I practice soap monogamy.


Are you saying I’m a soap polygamist?


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> Are you saying I’m a soap polygamist?



No but you may be a soap-ho.

I'm not faithful because of an innate virtue.  I presently only have two kinds of soap.  Admittedly, once a week I've been having clandestine encounters with my Zany Zoap...just to check the lather.


----------



## Hils67 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi all, I’m a very newbie soaper. I only started soaping at Christmas when I had a bucket of oils and lye given to me at Christmas. So I’ve been experimenting with those. 

I now have about 8 bars of soap in a little dish by the kitchen sink and 4 bars in the bathroom! I’m naughty in that I start using some bars before they’re fully cured...I can’t wait the 4 weeks to try them .  Just loving the whole science around soaping and am watching soooo many videos. I think my other half is starting to regret buying me that set of oils as I’m totally hooked .


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 12, 2019)

I have like 10 bars in the shower. I like have a large selection.

I notice which ones we are reaching for the most. If I have a bar hang around for too many month, I know its subpar recipe or scent.

Actually, its time to rotate out some of the bars that never get used. I'll give away any remaining bars of that variety I have in storage.


----------



## earlene (Feb 12, 2019)

I rotate smaller bars to sink-side for hand washing.  Absolute favorites, I will use up to the very end in the bath, but for testing purposes, I rotate different bars of soap for bathing.  I keep my soap outside the shower because they don't dry well between uses with the way our shower is set up.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 12, 2019)

In the first 5 years or so of my soapy endeavors I used to keep a ton of different soaps of various worn-down sizes _everywhere,_ never using them all up before choosing another, until I just about drove my hubby crazy! His spaces on the counter or in the shower for putting his stuff kept dwindling and dwindling until he was (un)fairly relegated to just a few square inches! lol

Nowadays I'm more considerate.   I keep 3 in the shower for me (instead of about 20), and he prefers to have only one at a time for himself. He keeps his on a dish in the built-into-the-wall soap shelf, and I keep mine lined up on their own individual dishes on the ledge of the shower door frame.

By every sink I have 2 different kinds of soap- 1 bar soap in a dish, and one bottle of my liquid soap.... instead of about 10 to 15 bars or so piled up on about 3 soap dishes. lol

Sometimes I'll use a bar up until it's just a teensy-tiny transparent wisp that's barely even there, and at other times I wash with it until it's a smallish, but still opaque sliver, at which point I'll put it in my scrubby drawstring soap saver net thingy that I scub my feet with.


IrishLass


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 12, 2019)

I used to not be able to wait when I was new, but now I usually am like @cmzaha and have a regular bar and a salt bar in my shower. And only 1 bar at each sink until they are used up, then I just go pick a different one.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 12, 2019)

We have multiple bars in the shower and at the sink. The benefit of using the end pieces is that I can have a sample of everything out for use all the time.


----------



## Tabitha.b89 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ok, so it sounds like most people are “soap polygamists” 
That makes me feel better about my desire to use more than one soap at a time.  

I have a couple that I have been wanting to stick in the shower to try that just got done curing. Now, we’ll see how my husband feels about it, because I have a feeling that this could get out of hand pretty quickly. 
Thank you for all of your input! No shame here!! I love it!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 12, 2019)

There's three bars of my soap in our one bathroom, another two in the other and one each sink, plus the one in the kitchen. 

But that's coz I have several batches already cured and then some. When I was starting I was selfish and only used end pieces or hand molded crumbs off my pot, and only one at a time lol

I have someone else's soap on reserve for when there are none of mine that have cured long enough to use haha


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 12, 2019)

At the moment, the shower has DH's smoky-smelling pine tar bar, one neem experimental bar, and the last half of a bar scented with Carolyn's Dragon's Blood. I want to sneak a new end cut into the shower from my most recent batch that's been curing about 6 weeks now. The batch is a basic bath soap scented with Nature's Garden Honeysuckle. I like having several different scents to pick from so I can suit my mood.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 12, 2019)

See my nubs and ends post :/ Our shower looks like The Island of Misfit Soaps. I’m also a “melder.” As one bar gets too thin, I meld it into another one of similar size.  “No soap left behind!”


----------



## maya (Feb 14, 2019)

I have several bars out at every sink, shower, bathtub, etc.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 14, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> ...As one bar gets too thin, I meld it into another one of similar size.  “No soap left behind!”



Absolutely agree -- glad to hear I'm not the only one. Saving the last slivers of soap was one of my grandma's frugal habits. I learned it from her as a little kid and still use as an adult.


----------



## Ravens Craig Apothecary (Feb 14, 2019)

Tabitha.b89 said:


> Do you guys use up your whole soap bar before picking out a new one from your stash? Or do you switch it up before finishing? It’s killing me! I want to try one of my newly cured bars so badly, but I still have a little bit of my last bar in the shower. I know it’s good if a bar lasts a long time, but it feels like it takes forever when you have something to look forward to.
> Is this a newbie soaper problem? It’s just all so exciting!


This is hilarious because I actually  just yesterday, removed a bar of soap that has lasted forever. Definitely a good batch, but I was excited to try a new one so I gave it the toss into the reject bin and got out a new bar to try  -GUILTY  hahaha


----------



## Tabitha.b89 (Feb 14, 2019)

Ravens Craig, isn’t it funny how that happens? I just gave up today and now I have two bars by the sink 
Gotta give those new ones a try!


----------



## Primrose (Feb 14, 2019)

I have a basket of about 30 soaps in the bathroom and I pick whichever takes my fancy. They are all from old batches, experimentals, end pieces etc. I tend to use one for a few days and then feel like something different. 

When I'm doing testing I'll often have 4-5 of them in use and may even try out that many all in one session lol


----------



## amd (Feb 15, 2019)

I have five in the upstairs shower - there's four of us that use the shower, but one of the four is notoriously picky about which soap he uses so mostly he uses store bought body wash. I have four bars that hubby and I rotate using unless there's one that he is particularly liking. His skin holds scent well so I know which bar he's using and then leave that one just for him. My daughter picks her own bar from my stash and will use that one bar until it's all bits and pieces. The basement shower is used by the two older boys, one will only use store bought body wash, the other will only use Dragon Blood scented soap (he's not fussy if it's mine or someone else's). I use endcuts at all the sinks. My sister made me five or six crochet soap bags meant to hold an entire bar, but the soap doesn't dry out properly, so I use the bags to hold the soap slivers and when the bag is full it gets thrown in the shower. It doesn't matter then if the soap doesn't dry out properly because they're just slivers, so I feel that I'm not being wasteful.

And yes, I will be so happy when the two kids that use store bought body wash are out of the house. It drives me crazy that I make soap but we're still spending money on body wash and putting those plastic bottles into the garbage.


----------



## Tabitha.b89 (Feb 17, 2019)

amd said:


> I have five in the upstairs shower - there's four of us that use the shower, but one of the four is notoriously picky about which soap he uses so mostly he uses store bought body wash. I have four bars that hubby and I rotate using unless there's one that he is particularly liking. His skin holds scent well so I know which bar he's using and then leave that one just for him. My daughter picks her own bar from my stash and will use that one bar until it's all bits and pieces. The basement shower is used by the two older boys, one will only use store bought body wash, the other will only use Dragon Blood scented soap (he's not fussy if it's mine or someone else's). I use endcuts at all the sinks. My sister made me five or six crochet soap bags meant to hold an entire bar, but the soap doesn't dry out properly, so I use the bags to hold the soap slivers and when the bag is full it gets thrown in the shower. It doesn't matter then if the soap doesn't dry out properly because they're just slivers, so I feel that I'm not being wasteful.
> 
> And yes, I will be so happy when the two kids that use store bought body wash are out of the house. It drives me crazy that I make soap but we're still spending money on body wash and putting those plastic bottles into the garbage.



That’s how I feel too! My husband loaded up on some of the men’s H2O body and face wash when it was on clearance last year(before I started making soap) so now I’m just waiting for him to run out so he will start using mine too. Lol he does use the bar I have in the shower sometimes though. I was a body wash lover before this too. I’m totally converted to homemade bars now! It does feel nice knowing I’m no longer throwing out (recycling) plastic bottles every time I run out. 

We don’t have kids to use my soap, but I do want to try out a dog soap recipe some time! 

Those crochet bags are awesome for soap slivers! I never have ends to use though, because of the way I cut my bars. That may change soon though, with my new cutter. More wiggle room!



Primrose said:


> I have a basket of about 30 soaps in the bathroom and I pick whichever takes my fancy. They are all from old batches, experimentals, end pieces etc. I tend to use one for a few days and then feel like something different.
> 
> When I'm doing testing I'll often have 4-5 of them in use and may even try out that many all in one session lol



I like your style!  Gotta have a good selection to choose from! I see myself going your way.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 17, 2019)

My wife says she loves my soap.  She brags about “our” soap to people, and is always asking me for bars to gift to friends.   But for whatever reason, she uses store-bought soap.  I’ve offered to make a different formula if she’d like, but she always say, “No, I love your soap like it is,” (as if there’s only 1 way I can make it). /insert_eye_roll   Admittedly, she a “city girl” and isn’t much for handmade anything (She’s actually “scared” of the Instant Pot).  Well, this morning I looked in the shower and realized she had a bar of my soap on her shelf. Good things happen on Sunday.


----------



## Tabitha.b89 (Feb 17, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> My wife says she loves my soap.  She brags about “our” soap to people, and is always asking me for bars to gift to friends.   But for whatever reason, she uses store-bought soap.  I’ve offered to make a different formula if she’d like, but she always say, “No, I love your soap like it is,” (as if there’s only 1 way I can make it). /insert_eye_roll   Admittedly, she a “city girl” and isn’t much for handmade anything (She’s actually “scared” of the Instant Pot).  Well, this morning I looked in the shower and realized she had a bar of my soap on her shelf. Good things happen on Sunday.



Haha! Well, I suppose she can love your soap but also like fancy body wash or something. I would definitely take it as a great compliment that she gifts your soap to friends! 
  I’ve never been one for store bought “soap” bars, but I do love me some fancy body wash. I haven’t bought any since I started making soap though. I haven’t even had an urge! I can’t say that making soap is any cheaper, but it is better than using a bunch of plastic bottles, like we were talking about up there. There’s just something about using a product that you made yourself, though. It’s a good feeling.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 17, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> Absolutely agree -- glad to hear I'm not the only one. Saving the last slivers of soap was one of my grandma's frugal habits. I learned it from her as a little kid and still use as an adult.


I was taught by my grandma the same thing. She even "wipes" her container with her loofah for all those small bits that get stuck, and the soapy water underneath also goes in the loofah. I do the same.


Tabitha.b89 said:


> I can’t say that making soap is any cheaper, but it is better than using a bunch of plastic bottles, like we were talking about up there. There’s just something about using a product that you made yourself, though. It’s a good feeling.


I agree on all points!


----------



## MGM (Feb 18, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> Admittedly, she a “city girl” and isn’t much for handmade anything (She’s actually “scared” of the Instant Pot).  Well, this morning I looked in the shower and realized she had a bar of my soap on her shelf. Good things happen on Sunday.


LOL my wife is scared of the InstantPot, too. She alternately calls it the "hissing shop vac" and the "R2D2 on the counter". She does use my soap tho


----------



## Tabitha.b89 (Feb 20, 2019)

MGM said:


> LOL my wife is scared of the InstantPot, too. She alternately calls it the "hissing shop vac" and the "R2D2 on the counter". She does use my soap tho


  I seriously laughed out loud!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 21, 2019)

MGM said:


> LOL my wife is scared of the InstantPot, too. She alternately calls it the "hissing shop vac" and the "R2D2 on the counter". She does use my soap tho


I believe my husband is afraid of the InstaPot as well. I got it for him for Christmas 2 years ago and he has yet to use it, but the kids do, so it at least does get used! 

I'm lucky, everyone in my house is on board with my soap. And they all put in requests for their favorite scents, and they have even learned to know that when they request it, if it's not already in stock and ready they will have to wait at least a couple months for it.  (and that's only IF/When I make it!! LOL)


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 21, 2019)

I got my mom one and she’s afraid of it too. She’s only made hard boiled eggs in it.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 21, 2019)

I have a stovetop pressure cooker. I love it, but I'm also always slightly terrified it's going to explode haha


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 21, 2019)

Primrose said:


> I have a stovetop pressure cooker. I love it, but I'm also always slightly terrified it's going to explode haha


I think my hub is more afraid the meat won't be tender or cooked all the way, or something. IDK - He'd rather spend hours tending the meat he has on his smoker, and is perfectly content with that.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 21, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I think my hub is more afraid the meat won't be tender or cooked all the way, or something. IDK - He'd rather spend hours tending the meat he has on his smoker, and is perfectly content with that.




have him try the recipe for Mississippi Pot Roast  OMG it is amazing tasting and the meat is super tender


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 21, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> have him try the recipe for Mississippi Pot Roast  OMG it is amazing tasting and the meat is super tender


I tell you what, I have tried talking him into using it for 2 solid years, giving him recipe after recipe and even bought him a book. I've given up. 
At this point, it's my daughter's cooking devise. (She lives with us) She uses it at least once a week and there has never once been a problem, and everything she makes in it is absolutely delicious!!


----------



## Lefty (Feb 21, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> See my nubs and ends post :/ Our shower looks like The Island of Misfit Soaps. I’m also a “melder.” As one bar gets too thin, I meld it into another one of similar size.  “No soap left behind!”


I do the same thing! I hate to toss out even the smallest sliver of soap! Once it gets small, I reach into my stash of end pieces, wet them both, and smoosh the two together until they stick


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Feb 21, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I tell you what, I have tried talking him into using it for 2 solid years, giving him recipe after recipe and even bought him a book. I've given up.
> At this point, it's my daughter's cooking devise. (She lives with us) She uses it at least once a week and there has never once been a problem, and everything she makes in it is absolutely delicious!!



well you can only do so much--tell your daughter to make it


----------

